# Regular Season Game 35: Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(17-17)/(17-15)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, January 8, 7:00 p.m. ET*
*Verizon Center*














































*Alston / Head / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Daniels / Stevenson / Butler / Jamison / Haywood*


*Preview

During Tracy McGrady's first three seasons in Houston, Rafer Alston acknowledges that the Rockets struggled to produce wins whenever their leading scorer was out of the lineup.

He believes a few teams expected the same thing to happen this season when McGrady was placed on the inactive list two weeks ago.

"I think some teams were thinking they're going to beat us easily," Alston said. "But they were underestimating what we have out there."

The Rockets are indeed suddenly surviving without McGrady.

Despite struggling in previous campaigns when McGrady was out, the Rockets have found ways to win this season without the seven-time All-Star. They'll try to pick up another win Tuesday night with their star watching from the bench when the Rockets visit the Washington Wizards in the nation's capital.

McGrady, who might return Friday from his left knee injury, has missed the past six games. But unlike past seasons, the star's absence hasn't meant an immediate slide. The Rockets have won four of their past six games, improving to 4-3 without the star guard this season.

Sure, that record won't thrust the Rockets into the elite of the Western Conference. But what's impressive about that record is that Houston has never come close to playing at least .500 basketball without McGrady in previous seasons. Before this season, the Rockets were a forgettable 11-42 over the past three years when McGrady wasn't on the floor.

What's changed?

"We have learned to move on," Rockets forward Chuck Hayes said. "Injuries happen in this league. Unfortunately, it happened to one of our star players. But we still need to win games. The games are going to continue so we have to move on without him. When he gets back, we'd love to win with him."

The Rockets have touted their depth as a major reason why things have gone better this time around.

Before this season, the Rockets boosted their depth by re-signing Bonzi Wells and adding talents like Steve Francis, Mike James, Aaron Brooks and Luis Scola.

Not all of those names have had the sort of season that the Rockets envisioned in training camp. But even with a few of those players struggling, the increased talent gave the Rockets more options to choose from when McGrady went down.

"We have more talent," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "Any time you replace talent with talent, you're in a better spot."

Brooks and Scola, in particular, have raised their games over the past few weeks. Brooks scored a career-high 22 points in Houston's win over New York on Saturday, while Scola has been missing many open looks of late. Battier said that may be the only silver lining to playing without McGrady. The two rookies have grown because they've had more opportunities with McGrady out.

"It's never a blessing when someone goes down with an injury," Battier said. "But I'm excited about the way we've responded. Guys have stepped up. If Tracy wasn't out, I don't know if we would have found the gem that Aaron Brooks has become. He's played well for us. Luis Scola has played well for us. Adversity is a great opportunity for people to step up."

The Rockets will be facing a team Tuesday night that has done the same without their own All-Star.

Nearly two weeks into the season, the Wizards lost Gilbert Arenas to a knee injury that required surgery. Washington, though, hasn't dropped out of the Eastern Conference playoff picture. The Wizards are a surprising 14-10 minus Arenas.

Antawn Jamison and Caron Butler have been the major reasons why the Wizards haven't disappeared from contention. Jamison is averaging another double-double and Butler is having career season, averaging a career-best 22.2 points.

"Jamison and Butler have really stepped up," Adelman said. "They're both really good and they're playing at a high level so they've been very consistent in the way they've played. When you have two players like that who can pick their game up, then you don't miss Arenas as much."

The Rockets, of course, aren't missing McGrady nearly as much as they have in the past.

"We're finding ways to play without him," Alston said. "That's good because guys' confidence is up. We just want to put together some wins before he gets back."


Wizards Update: Remember those thoughts that the Wizards were in trouble when Gilbert Arenas went down with his knee injury? The Wizards don't. Washington has survived without its leading scorer, posting a 14-10 record since their All-Star went down. If they can keep winning, they should get a boost in February or March when Arenas returns.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think we can win this with the way we have been playing. We won't win by much but we'll get a win somehow.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Rockets are going to rock the house! 

DC what's up?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope we can contain Jamison.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I've got a good feeling about this one. i'm betting all my money on the Rockets.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Rockets go


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope Battier can contain Butler, but I think he will do a decent job on him. It's Jamison that I am worried about. I hope Hayes does not get into foul trouble, and that Scola is able to play solid defense on him. Jamison has been tearing it up for the Wizz since Arenas went out.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I just need one more W and I can start watching games again. Come on Rockets!:worthy:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I just need one more W and I can start watching games again. Come on Rockets!:worthy:


Why not just watch now? What's the purpose in waiting?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

because he is on strike until the Rockets get a 3 game winning streak


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

oh and 52-43 at the half. Rockets lead. and Alston kicking *** with 8/3/6 at 50% shooting


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice to see the francis fans are still with him in his hometown, oh the memories....

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pEsi9YTzHqI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pEsi9YTzHqI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0X4Fei0A-E0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0X4Fei0A-E0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yeaaah I am now one rich man! Too many TOs (combined 19 just for our starters, ouch), but Rafer running the offense solidly and Luther doing what he does best - nailing shot after shot.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Jdig... I will root especially hard for a win tomorrow.. even more so than I usually do so that you can watch again!!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*I think Houston is a better Defensive team without McGrady...

Battier is a good defender, Hayes is a solid defender depending on the size and play style of whoever he's guarding, Luther Head is a decent deffender for his size, and he plays with a lot of hustle and tenacity.

and Yao...*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Luther was great tonight, and Rafer got a double double!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Great win, Great Luther


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

5 out of the last 6 & NY tonight! 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z6g_hpOfimw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z6g_hpOfimw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

